# I need help writing recommendation letters...



## nbernal (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm trying to write recommendation letters for my former supervisor and co-worker to get my apprentice designation removed from my certification. I just don't know how to even start! Does anyone have any suggestions? 


Nuvia 
Newly Certified


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 19, 2009)

Keep it short and sweet! How about.....

Please let this letter serve as a formal recommendation for my colleague, <insert name>. She has been a trusted and respected adviser for XXX years. She is truly an asset to <your company>. Her primarily responsibilities include < insert responsibilities>  (Then list how many years experience)  

With her professionalism coupled with her dedication and work ethic, I believe she will truly be a wonderful addition to the medical coding community as a Certified Professional Coder.


Just something I wrote off the fly.. feel free to use it if you'd like


----------



## nbernal (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds awesome! Thanks!


----------



## vbcarver (Jun 27, 2010)

*Need Additional Help with reference letter*

am also trying to write a recommendation letter for my former supervisor to get my apprentice designation removed from my certification. I am having trouble getting started! Does anyone have any suggestions?

Virginia Carver
CPC-A


----------



## cordelia (Jun 28, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but why you are writing your own recommendation letters? Shouldn't your supervisor/coworker write it?


Kim, CPC


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 29, 2010)

Kim,

Glad you asked that, I have been wondering the same thing.  I have been in this business for more than 25 years, and have never written my own reference letters.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 30, 2010)

glad I am not the only one confused on this.


----------



## mclemons (May 3, 2012)

This may help.  

I have been in the industry for 20+ yrs & hold 8 various coding certifications across the AAPC and other organizations.  I have also served as a local chapter president and managed coders within many large payer organizations.  

Within those organizations, generally the company's HR advice has been to have the individual requesting the recommendation letter provide a draft of the recommendation and that we as the employer, simply review for accuracy and confirmation.  This removes any corporate liability from the company and hopefully ensures that the criteria needed to meet the nature of the recommendation be identified by the requestor.

As you know, employers are not allowed to make any statements (written or verbal) about job performance/employment verification without the appropriate release forms, so they are viewing the recommendation letters for the AAPC as the same....in short, HR departments are communicating that managers do NOT write recommendation letters due to the liability and security issues.

I would tend to agree to keep them short.


----------



## shelbydawson1990 (Jul 16, 2019)

cordelia said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why you are writing your own recommendation letters? Shouldn't your supervisor/coworker write it?
> 
> 
> Kim, CPC


Sounds like they're just creating an outline for their employer, as a convenience to them.


----------

